# Xorg xauth error msgs



## m1975Michael (Oct 26, 2011)

I am receiving these error messages.  I am not sure if I should be concerned or not.  I installed xorg and gnome2 though the package system.  If someone could explain these messages it would be appreciated.  TY


```
xauth: file /home/username/.serverauth.1452 does not exist
xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "FBSD9RC1:0" in "list" command
xauth: (stdin):1: bad display name "FBSD9RC1:0" in "list" command
```


----------

